# Introverts, Extroverts and cell phones.



## picablue (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have a cell phone? Why or why not?
Do you like email better than the cell phone?
Is this related to introversion... extroversion?


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't stand using the cell phone. Really. I pick up the phone about once every ten calls I receive. I just hate it. I've had this phone for over a year which is about 8,760 hours, and my total calls[received, dialed, etc] is a little under 40 hours. My ESTJ sister literally burns through 40 hours in less than two weeks easily. I don't even really like emails. I'd prefer text messages.

I think I don't like the cell phone for many reasons which I can't even think of, but one that comes to mind right now is that I don't feel like I give the person I'm talking to 100% of my attention. With computers, music, instruments, or walls around me, it's hard for me to focus on what they are saying without dazing off. I also dislike how I cannot see a person's face when I am speaking to them. That irks me more than the attention problem.

Everyone thinks I ignore them too.. just because I never pick up. It's annoying.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't like phones, period.:dry:


----------



## picablue (Jan 10, 2010)

avalanche183 said:


> Everyone thinks I ignore them too.. just because I never pick up. It's annoying.


To solve this problem I got rid of my cell phone. I just tell people "you have to email me" -- I rather like email though-- when I'm ready I can write a good response and get it done. People who call me want to talk for too long-- and I just want to hang up... but that is rude... ugh.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

There was no option for good old fashioned landlines, which I prefer. I like to talk to people, I prefer the spontaneous interactions, but not be available 24/7, which the landlines allow. I find email too impersonal and people will say things in an email which the wouldnt dare say on the phone or face to face communicaton.


----------



## picablue (Jan 10, 2010)

cassini said:


> I find email too impersonal and people will say things in an email which the wouldnt dare say on the phone or face to face communicaton.


This can be a good thing though-- since people can be more direct and less "fake" -- you don't need to think "what are they *really* saying. Though if I must use a phone it's always a land line. But it takes a lot for me to get ready to pick up the phone. I get really tense when I'm dialing.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't have a cell phone, but I want a cell phone. Not to talk, just have the internet all the time. Plus I can respond to an e-mail whenever I want.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I very much enjoy my cell phone because I desire the ability to have instant communication with anyone I require at any time. But I _hate_ talking on the phone. I like to get to the point in phone calls but nobody else seems to want to. I prefer text messaging, and ignore most phone calls. I don't trade emails with anyone. My emails are strictly for school, business, and receiving emails from websites. That's it.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Extrovert here who hates talking on the phone, period. Text messenging, MSN, Email. Love them.

I love my phone too because it does more than just talk and text.

Edit: My ENFJ sister also hates talking on the phone. Texting is more her speciality. Like texting over 2000 messages a month... I only text 500 at the most.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

My preference is face to face conversation with the wonderful ability to cue in on all that non-verbal communication which is sorely missing from phoning (whether landline or cell), emailing and texting...

We have so many other senses (visual, olfactory, touching) that provide us with valuable information when communicating thoughts, feelings and the expression of our humanity...I sorely feel the gaps in the current modes of "modern" communication technology.:sad:


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

I hate cell phones *because *you can talk all the time:laughing:. At least with email, you can get your thoughts written down and make a decent message.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I remember a topic such as this in my research of types on the internet. Although the phone/e-mail interaction survey was inconclusive (a lot of it amounted to simply arguing), I think there may be general motivations between these sorts of things. Although everyone is unique, I've seen many IT and ET types who prefer communication over text as it allows them to order their thoughts. In xxTPs, this can orient itself in being able to order their thoughts, and in xxTJs, this can orient itself in being able to communicate in the most direct way possible. I'm not sure what it all amounts to, but it's an interesting thought.

My preference is e-mail for the above TJ reasons.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

I only like cell phone for pictures...other than that, I fucking hate cell phones.
I hate incoming calls...
I hate calling people...
I hate people running up my texting with nonsense...

Maybe I'm a defective extrovert....


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I prefer cell phones because of the convenience, but only if the other people know that I hate actually talking on them. I only enjoy using my cell phone to text and go online, chat on MSN, etc. E-mail is so limited!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> I only like cell phone for pictures...other than that, I fucking hate cell phones.
> I hate incoming calls...
> I hate calling people...
> I hate people running up my texting with nonsense...
> ...


So far a lot of ENTs feel this way.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Introvert who checks his email at least once every six hours, but can't remember where his cell phone is.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I hardly use my cell phone to talk to my friends, it's all texting and I rather like texting sometimes because I dunno it's kind of hard to open up when I'm talking to people face to face.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I prefer email, text, and Facebook messages rather than calling people. I realized that really, the only person I call is is my sister. Otherwise, I talk to everybody else I know by Email, text, and Facebook.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

On the road to Damascus said:


> My preference is face to face conversation with the wonderful ability to cue in on all that non-verbal communication which is sorely missing from phoning (whether landline or cell), emailing and texting...
> 
> We have so many other senses (visual, olfactory, touching) that provide us with valuable information when communicating thoughts, feelings and the expression of our humanity...I sorely feel the gaps in the current modes of "modern" communication technology.:sad:


Yup, I much prefer face to face conversation over technology. 

I don't really enjoy instant messaging, and especially phone calls, but I like video chat/webcam. I hate not being able to see the person and not being able to read the non verbal cues. It's torture!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate the phone, period. I do not enjoy talking on the phone. It's a necessary evil that serves to make brief plans, take care of business, and maybe chat with a friend whom I cannot see in person. My preferred mode of conversation is face to face, with expressions, vocal tones, gestures, etc. Even moments of silence are less awkward than the phone, because you can focus on your surrounding, take a sip of your drink, exchange a look, whatever.

After in-person discussion, I like email and messages on networking sites (not comments). It allows you me to give some thought prior to responding, organize those thoughts, and it's at _my_ convenience. I can do other things while responding (listen to music, download stuff, look up info to include in my email, etc). In some ways, this is better than in-person, especially when it comes to organizing my thoughts part.

The phone feels very demanding - you have to take it NOW and you don't know how much time it will suck, and you have to respond to any questions immediately, and it's hard to multi-task with it. The cell phone is worse, because it gives you no excuse to not answer a call or get back immediately. I used to call it my electronic leash.

IM and texting are only slightly less evil because more response time is allowed (it's not as awkward to let a little time pass before responding). I rarely am on AIM or MSN though - maybe twice a year. Texting annoys me when someone is trying to have a _full conversation _through it...I have an old phone, and it's not convenient for typing.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I hate _verbally_ speaking to someone if I can't see their face - I need to see facial expressions and the sorts when I am speaking to somebody. So basically I dislike talking on the phone, yes - but I don't like talking through Email either. I would much rather talk to a person face-to-face, or use text messaging - either of these is fine with me.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

The cellphone I have is prepaid, and regrettably, that limits the amount of time I can spend using it to talk with someone, but when I still had access to a landline phone, it was not unusual for me to engage in conversations spanning multiple hours, although most exchanges were much shorter.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I hardly touch e-mail. I prefer the phone.


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

I cannot stand phones. I only have a cell phone and leave it on the boat mostly. Sometimes let it run out of juice for days on end. It's mainly a flash intercom system between me and my wife.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a cell phone but prefer E-mail because people are more likely to get right to the point through E-mail. Fortunately people don't call me that often.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I hardly ever talk on my cell phone... But the polls kinda pointless for me... I email FROM my cell phone... However, when it comes to actually talking on the phone everyone I know seems to be nosy... So I just text since it's not as easy to be nosy. It never fails id I'm actually talking on the phone and someone is around when I hang up I'll inevitably here _Who was that, what were you talking about, or what did they want_... So I just opt to text or email someone instead... That was people don't know if I'm talking to someone or just screwing around with my phone. 

So... yeah... Technically my answer is my cell phone....because I can email from it... 

I've been known to ignore a phone call... Have that same person turn around and send me a text and I'll immediately reply... Drives people crazy, eventually people learn to just text me because I don't like talking on the phone. :happy:


----------



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)

i love face to face interaction.
I can stay on the phone for hours. Texts are okay but they don't quite suffice. C:
Emails are for taking care of business C:


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

I personaly prefer e-mail and face-to-face interaction. I do check my email every few hours, but that is mostly due to the info sent by my ROTC detatchment. Its all done on-line. I noticed the majority of people on their phones are actually texting...does that count as being similar to e-mail?? One thing that does seem to be extrovert/introvertrelated in my experience is the type of phone people have. the more introverted tyes have just a basic phone that maybe has texting. The more extroverted types always seem to have the latest and greatest super-phone: texts, internet, video, music, camera, etc. That seems to be the case, at least from what I have observed.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

CallSignOWL said:


> I personaly prefer e-mail and face-to-face interaction. I do check my email every few hours, but that is mostly due to the info sent by my ROTC detatchment. Its all done on-line. I noticed the majority of people on their phones are actually texting...does that count as being similar to e-mail?? One thing that does seem to be extrovert/introvertrelated in my experience is the type of phone people have. the more introverted tyes have just a basic phone that maybe has texting. The more extroverted types always seem to have the latest and greatest super-phone: texts, internet, video, music, camera, etc. That seems to be the case, at least from what I have observed.



Actually, ome reason I'm looking for a job is so that way I can get the latest phones. Like, I would love to get an android from Verizon. But until I get a job or get rich somehow in a short time, it's not happening.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I prefer cell phone texting, rather than cell phone talking.


----------



## Kaarna (Dec 29, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> I prefer cell phone texting, rather than cell phone talking.


Me too, I hardly ever use my cell phone for talking.
I still voted for cell phone because I hate using email and it has been months since I've even checked it :laughing:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

picablue said:


> Do you have a cell phone? Why or why not?
> Do you like email better than the cell phone?
> Is this related to introversion... extroversion?


I have a cell phone. It is very practical when you need someone right away or when they need you right away. So much is obvious.

However, I tend to prefer e-mail because there's more room for 'flowing' communication, there's more room for resources/information, I have more stocking place and I don't have to answer right away all the time.

I have to admit I don't always keep my cell phone around me 24/7 because sometimes I don't feel like answering a lot of messages at once or I just don't want to be bothered with *alerts*. But that's kind of lame of me because you never know when a message is really urgent and that's what cell phones are mostly for (besides all of the possible fun derived out of it - but I don't participate in this daily).

I'm sure this somewhat relates to me liking time for myself and not having to bother with being in touch with everyone *all* the time. I seem to have less shame ignoring my cell phone than my extroverted friends. Although I've also met extroverts who dislike cell phones for the same reason (the ability to be called upon constantly).


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I like email because...

I am better with written communication than verbal
I hate hearing voicemail greetings
I don't always have my cellphone on me
And I am always at the computer lol (either for work or school or just surfin the net)


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a phone, but the only person I answer on a regular basis is my mom because we have to, or else I can't leave school as fast as I do. That, and she's the only person who calls since I give _no one _my phone number, and the ones who do know that I don't pick up. 

Plus, it's way easier to lose a phone than to lose your laptop/emailing device. And emails/IMs give you the option to think of what you want to say and prevent any misunderstandings.


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

Ugh.. I hate phones. Only reason I have one is to keep in touch with people if I need them, and because 'it'd be weird for a 17 year old not to have one' - my ESxP mother's words. It's probably been said already, but I prefer emails since I have time to think about what to say and have time to consider what I'm doing rather than being spontaneous or saying the wrong thing, which I find I often do. I also find it really hard to understand what people reallly mean when they're talking on the phone. If I can't tell who it is by their voice, I'm certainly not going to be able to tell what they _really_ mean.


----------



## CoolNerd13 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a cell phone, but I only talk on it when it's necessary. I'm not a big fan of texting and I only text people when they text me and they have something important to say. I prefer to talk on the internet since I'm on their a lot. Most phone conversations end up as small talk, which I can't stand. I don't talk a lot to people nor do I have a lot of people to talk to anyway, so I can care less.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I prefer text via cell phone to converse with friends rather than a voice call. I also prefer IM. I prefer these methods with friends because it feels less invasive and more efficient. 

I prefer to only use email at work. At work email has the advantage of creating a transcript of things discussed. I almost never answer my phone at work. Generally I let it go to voice mail then check it and then respond via email referencing the call. 

In general I prefer written formats for communication.


----------



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't like cell phones as much as I love computers/emailing. I think is because whenever the phone rings, I really REALLY don't want to answer it no matter who it is because it's interfering with whatever i'm doing at that moment. I think phone calls have a more urgent air about them where emails are just kind of... there and I am not a really urgent type of person. I'd rather reply an hour later then right at the moment.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

introvert and cellphone; i like to have the opportunity to say the things i need to say instantly, before i start thinking about something else and forget the previous.
And i like to externalize my thoughts (like any other Te user).
Also i like to order people what to do whenever i want to, so that the timing and strategic plans go straightforward. 
when people make calls to me i like to practice being multifunctional; basically i focus on the focus itself, to be divided in what i'm doing and what the person is telling me, without those thought disturbing each other. If it gets to easy then i focus on a third thing and so on... It helps a lot when in real case scenario problem solving.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

I love my cell phone, and the one time I forgot to take it with me I made such a fuss that you'd think I'd left my head behind. I first got it years ago, when my car broke down on the freeway. The only problem I have is living in such an isolated area, I don't know enough people to make good use of the phone. Sometimes the best use is when my husband and I are in a large building like Costco, we can find each other since we both have cell phones.

What I don't like are people in places such as restaurants carrying on loud cell phone conversations.


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

First of all, I hate you all who don't use your cell phones because how can I ever get in contact with you if you don't have a cell phone. Second of all, a cell phone will save your life because you will get to stay in touch with people around you. Sure, texting is good, but it certainly doesn't beat getting things done by talking on the phone


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

I love my cellphone because it has radio on it, which I use to listen to Chinese radio on my way to class. It helps me practice my listening skills!
Also, it has an alarm clock, which is endlessly useful since sometimes I need to wake up for things!

Calling? Not so much...


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

my use of phones is limited. i have a cell phone just in case i break down, etc. that's all

i hate phones. i hate talking on them. i do not like texting. i never use the internet service oh-so-conveniently placed on my phone, which means that even if i did favor emails, i could not retrieve them by phone method. still, if i had to choose, i'd rather use my cell phone over email. talking is faster and you do not have have to take as long to relay information. gets shit done in short order. i don't like texting, either, for this reason.. so i rarely text. maybe if i was apt to tell everyone every detail of my life, i'd do it, but no; i'd rather not be bothered. and i don't use email much. as a means of communication, i prefer messengers like MSN (which can be accessed by phone if for some reason i needed to do this) or face-to-face. IMing is done when i have the time (usually near a computer) and, when i don't, i don't even want to be casually talking to you at the moment anyway. nonetheless!! i voted phones. cell phones have the bonus of being handy in an emergency- unlike emails, so


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

Introvert who can't choose  I like both. It really depends on how I'm feeling at the time, who I'm communicating with and what about . . .
Talking on the phone makes me nervous to call people, but once they pick up and we start chatting I don't have a really have a problem with it. I can have great converstions on the phone. In fact someimes, prehaps even often times, I'd preffer email and phone over face to face. :shocked: But it really depends on who it is. Around my close friends I'm more extraverted and it doesn't really matter which method of communication we use.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

I forgot to answer the other question.

Having sent thousands of e-mails to forum friends, cell phones are much better. You can say in 2 minutes something that takes 10 minutes to type.


----------



## Optimist (Jan 8, 2010)

This poll could be skewed in that perhaps people who prefer email are more often found on the computer (and as a result, forums). XD

I actually like cell phones and emails fairly equally, but since it is a black and white question, I'd say that emails are a little better, for a really silly reason that is quite irrelevant to typing. But in everyday life, cell phones are nice because you can carry them and call your friends and be like, "Where you at?"


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

My cellphone is almost constantly off. Except for the very temporary reprieve where I turn it on to make a call.

Email allows for the development of complex ideas, efficient expression, and if need be, long-windedness (which I'm especially prone to).


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Email, easily. Better for presenting or developing a complex idea. Writing one-sentence messages is pointless.

Why would I want to chit-chat over the phone? Okay, okay, but only if there is beer involved, or a plan to get to the beer.


----------



## Eliz (Aug 5, 2009)

Decon said:


> I prefer email, text, and Facebook messages rather than calling people. I realized that really, the only person I call is is my sister. Otherwise, I talk to everybody else I know by Email, text, and Facebook.


I agree with everything you've said! 
Maybe except one thing: only person I call is my boyfriend :happy:


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

I used to use a cell phone, but it broke from disuse. I gave people my phone numbers, but I forgot to call them back! :blushed: So, I prefer using email but I sometimes don't pay attention to it as much as I should... :crazy:


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

picablue said:


> Do you have a cell phone? Why or why not?
> Do you like email better than the cell phone?
> Is this related to introversion... extroversion?


I have a cell phone to mostly send text messages. I'm not sure how much I enjoy talking on the phone because I seem to have the most phone-allergic friends (introverted!) in the world. I'm more used to email, and I like being to able to send things and let the person get back to me when they can. (I'm extroverted.)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> Do you have a cell phone? Why or why not?


No. My parents are cheap :dry:



> Do you like email better than the cell phone?


I would prefer email for communication with other earthlings only because with email, I don't have to spend extended periods of time and whatever else...


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

I do have a cellphone but it is mostly just used for e-mail and internet.

I really can't stand talking on the phone. If it were at all reasonable, I would happily go without one all together.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't have a cellphone.

I prefer email over cellphones, but there are some situations where I know I need a cell to get in touch with someone outside of the house. Texting is usually too shallow and pointless for me, but I can see how handy it is to inform someone about something.

Internet on a phone...sounds good to me.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm an introvert and I fucking hate talking on the phone. I hate, hate, hate it. I've thought about this before quite a lot, and I think it's partly what avalanche183 said - I know I can't give them my full attention and it bothers me that I can't se their face. On top of this, I like to consider my responses to things fairly carefully. I'm not a reactive person - I think before I respond to things, and ideally I like to do this in my own time. This is much easier to do in written format - email, or text - than on a voice call.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Hate the phone like most of you here XD I even wrote a thesis about mobile-phone addicts and I had soooo much fun bashing all over this technology >D


----------



## yumiii (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm an E and like both forms of technology actually.
I love to text; I find it so entertaining. Emails also, I love them. From time to time, I'd randomly send emails to my friends. 

However, I don't fancy the phone calling too much either. It's too impersonal, and though I can hold conversations over the phone, I'd really prefer face to face where you can see the other person's face and their body language. Nothing beats it, really.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I dislike both e-mail and cell phones. I do not have a cellphone, nor do I ever want one; indeed, I've only used them a couple of times when the juncture required it.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

*Do you have a cell phone? Why or why not?*
Yes. Because I said so.

*Do you like email better than the cell phone?*
No. You can use a cell phone to email, but you can't use email to call. Disregarding functionality, I prefer emails, because messages can be made clear and they're more time-efficient. However, I like company, so I still use phones. (Hey everyone, did you know that cell phones were once used to make calls? :wink 

*Is this related to introversion... extroversion?*
When involving leisure-related use, yes.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a cell phone but I only use it to check on school announcements. I rarely send messages that are unimportant or answer calls. It's forever in silent mode so that it won't ever bug me.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 18, 2010)

I do have a cell phone. Luckily i dont have alot of people who call me only a handful, which is fine by me. I only have set up one email account on my phone so i can get email to me. Other stuff like twitter and the rest of that stuff i dont even want on my phone cause i dont want to be bothered by it every-time someone sends something. I find it annoying when someones phone beeps or goes off every five minutes cause someone emailed or text them. Technology can be both good and bad and also annoying as well...lol


----------



## Mwuuh (Sep 30, 2010)

I do have a mobile phone. It's one of those polytone, can't-tell-what's-on-that-MMS-my-dad-sent-me, stubborn, never-breaking types that can't take pictures or play Mp3 files. Which I think is all right. I don't need more than the ability to text message and ring people.

... which I rarely do. I get calls so rarely that whenever I do get calls I think it's über-important, so I pick it up almost all the time. I prefer writing e-mails to people, yes, but I can relax more after calling someone and telling them what I want to tell them, because then I'm absolutely certain that they got the message.

I really dislike calling official companies and businesses. I've just gotten used to calling for pizzas, and it's still a bit of a bother. :laughing:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I didn't vote: It's more complex than the choices given.

I'm an introvert that has 3 cell phones and 3 email accounts.

Each form of communication has its advantages/disadvantages. I prefer each for different types of communication and for different reasons.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Sooooo, which category does texting fall under? Is it email, or is it cell phone?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Introvert, but I can't choose... Email are the thing for work stuff, but for personal communication I don't like email as it's too indirect and not real-time. When communicating with someone, I want to be able to hear or see their responses and reactions to what I'm saying... otherwise I feel like I'm just communication into thin air (like now, for instance)...

And I never text if I can avoid it. I hate it. You don't have enough words to make any sense if you don't already know eachother, and with someone I now, it just feels very restrictive compared to actually talking to eachother.

Or maybe it's just me being old-fashioned. :tongue:


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*My answer....*

My smartphone allows for voice calls, text messages, e-mails, tweets and other forms of communication so it is kind of an all-in-one function. I'm an introvert but I do like having various forms of communication at times.


----------



## Elysia (Oct 5, 2010)

I do not see the point in cellphone text conversations (as they normally consist of small talk aka chit chat which I don't see the point of). Emails are so much better because you can say more with each communication.

HOWEVER if the cellphone were to be used for calling that's ok. I can talk for ages on the phone with close friends.

For communicating with people who aren't close friends emails definitely win as it's more indirect than calling.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

phone FTW. it's an awesome feeling hearing their voices, plus it's way easier to talk.
im kinda balanced on the E/I scale though, so maybe that's why.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Elysia said:


> I do not see the point in cellphone text conversations (as they normally consist of small talk aka chit chat which I don't see the point of). Emails are so much better because you can say more with each communication.


I like texting because it allows me to receive your message in a more timely manner than email, but does not insist that I stop doing right now in order to avoid missing your text. I can finish the task and then check the text. 

As for chit chat, outside of SWMBO, no one emails, texts, or calls me wanting to chit chat...at least not more than once.:shocked::wink:


----------



## Elysia (Oct 5, 2010)

niss63 said:


> As for chit chat, outside of SWMBO, no one emails, texts, or calls me wanting to chit chat...at least not more than once.:shocked::wink:


I guess timeliness is a plus, but another thing I find annoying about texts vs email is that it takes much longer to type out a message on a cellphone keypad. I generally only use texting for seeking small bits of information if I need it quick e.g. confirming a meeting time/place etc.

Yeeeaa people don't generally text me wanting to chit chat more than once as it basically just doesn't work :crazy:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

You should have differentiated between texting and phone calls, but I assumed you meant calls, and thus picked email. I actually most prefer anything by text. It seems like less pressure and it allows me to sort my thoughts out before they other person gets wind of them. I hate voice-only social interaction most of all - I don't have enough cues, and I tend to really fail at social interaction using this medium. The second worse is video calls. In-person is the third worst.


----------



## Natalie (Aug 16, 2010)

I HATE talking on the phone. If I'm going to talk to someone, I'd so much rather be able to SEE them! I don't typically use the phone unless it's the only way for me to stay in touch with a loved one or if I have a very specific purpose for my phone call. I NEVER call someone just to shoot the sh*t when I could just as easily e-mail them and ask if they want to hang out. And I do prefer written communication to talking on the phone most of the time. I find that I am more eloquent and open with my thoughts when I write or when I am able to look at the person I'm talking to, as opposed to talking into a telephone.


----------



## Daimai (Feb 14, 2010)

I am only 16 and still live at my house so I have a cell phone to keep in touch with parents incase they need anything and the occasional texting to someone when I need anything.

I don't use email and prefer instant communication because I hate waiting for answers.


----------



## IheartFootball10 (Sep 25, 2010)

omg, i heart my phone! idk what id without it. i like staying in contact with everyone (for the most part....i have my days lol) plus when im bored or waiting in line, i can check my email, play madden on my phone, set my fantsay football team line ups, go on the internet. gotta love it!


----------



## hereandnow (Nov 26, 2010)

I get anxious talking on the phone. I start pacing back and forth. For some reason, I can't stay relaxed because I feel responsible for keeping the conversation rolling.. Gosh it drives me up the wall when I can't see the persons expression on their face. 

Texting sucks because its interpreted wrong so many times..
Downgraded from a BB to a regular flip phone so no email for me..


----------



## abster (Feb 9, 2011)

picablue said:


> Do you have a cell phone? Why or why not?
> Do you like email better than the cell phone?
> Is this related to introversion... extroversion?


i love my phone and i cant live without it. Dont know whether its got anything to do with introversion/extroversion. Im introvert and when i didnt have access to internet, i could blab on the mobile phone with my girlfriends for hours or my partner. now ther's internet its just easier to chat, or email ppl and cheaper rather than use mobile. But i still love my phone for sms, accessing my facebook and email and perC and in case of emergencies.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I mainly don't like talking on the phone -- I only talk on it with a few people, by choice. I prefer email by far. Text messages are okay, but they're so short... I prefer longer emails.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I hate calling people on the phone. I don't mind talking, but I don't like to initiate the call. Also, my plan is very limited. But in general I much prefer email.


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm an introvert and prefer email. I have a cell phone for two reasons: 1) emergency use to call 911, AAA, etc. and 2) pick up/drop off coordination (e.g. "I'm standing in front of baggage carousel 3"). Months will go by in between times that I turn my phone on. Oh, and it's a prepaid phone so I'm not wasting money on it...


----------



## pgpalmer (Mar 23, 2011)

Introvert preferring e-mail.

That way I can read and answer at a time that suits me and allows me time to think over my answer. To that end I do carry a phone, but I prefer using the SMS and email apps on it rather than answering calls.

It's analogous to somebody walking past my desk and dropping something in the "in" tray without disrupting me. That's e-mail and SMS. Mobile phone calls are like somebody walking up to the desk when I'm thinking over a problem and demanding a conversation.


----------

